# updated pix



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2015)

It's been a little slow here on the pony board so I thought I would post a few new pix of some of my ponies.

Here is Bomber - Plattes Uniquely Bombastic.







I meant to show him Foundation--I didn't take my Foundation geldings out this year--but I think he will be much too upright to classify as Foundation type, and for sure he has too much action for Foundation Country Pleasure. He does have his AMHR papers and I finally got around to measuring him this fall. I was sure he was too tall--he looks tall--but in actual fact he does measure in, even with me doing the measuring. That means he will measure smaller for a steward--my horses always measure smaller at the shows than they do at home.

Then there are some of Bomber's little friends...

Grassmere's Sho-Dee-Oh Rebel (Grassmere's Mr. Sho-Dee-Oh x Grassmere's Rebel Rose)




Grassmere's Pursuit of Justice (Grassmere's Mr. Sho-Dee-Oh x Grassmere's Debutant)




Looking for Action (Ozark Mtns Action Hunter x Grassmere's Black Diamond of Candyland)


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 8, 2015)

HA! You did some more shopping!!!

They always look good. Even though I don't prefer the higher action of "Bomber" - I sure do like his body type and substance. NICE gelding.

I like "Rebel" - what a pretty, pretty boy - even w/o extra white. Is he a minimal Tobi, minimal sabino or a combo of both? And "Action" is a silver bay, correct?

You have put together such a NICE herd of ponies!!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2015)

LOL I did not plan to get any more except for Rebel--would have brought him up a year ago with Bomber except he arrived too late from Kentucky --we had to wait until spring. Then we didn't want to haul him alone....then the Action Hunter colt came along. ..and then what the heck, we made a deal on Justice too.

I think Rebel is "just" tobiano.

But I could be wrong...I am quite poor with the white patterns. I don't know if he will do halter but he will be a hack of a proving pony. HUGE trot on this guy--not so high, but very powerful and long striding.

Yes the Action Hunter colt is silver bay. We call him Amigo. He is the sweetest colt.

Little Justice is the feisty one of the group. I look forward to seeing him all shed out in the spring

--I think he will be very nice. He is a very big mover too and has all sorts of attitude. Thinks very highly of himself....and holds me in contempt I think. One of us must learn our place and though he doesn't believe it yet that isn't going to be me.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 8, 2015)

yup definitely slow Holly. I guess I lost my board leader here.

LOVE your ponies! especially that first one wow.

Anyone interested in being the board leader for this Pony Talk forum let me know, and I'll tell your the criteria. If anything it is very good advertising and exposure for your farm.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2015)

That's too bad--John was doing a good job!! I would love to do it but sometimes don't have much time.

I get so many compliments on Bomber. I want to show him next year but currently have 8 or 9 I want to show...I really cannot haul more than 7 and can't afford to show more than 6...and not sure I have enough time and energy to show even that many--not when it is just me getting them ready. This year I showed 4--3 pintos and a bay with high white. For 2016 out of the 9...there 3 loud pintos and 3 with high white. Two are more or less solid, the 9th one would likely be solid. Then there are 2 pinto mares I want to show but I already have 2 classic mares chosen. Sigh. Such problems!


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes he was for a while there.

Pick 6 so you don't stress yourself or your budget.... pick 5 besides Bomber lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 8, 2015)

Lovely Ponies Minimor.





I love it when people with horses say " I did not plan to get anymore"


----------



## Minimor (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you Ryan.

See, thing is if I am getting 1 then I may as well get 2 or 3. Shipping costs the same and divided by 3 it is cheaper per horse. Same with health papers. USDA certification is $60 for one horse...but I can put 3 on the same paper and still pay just $60. So--cheaper in 3s!


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 10, 2015)

OMG - love your reasoning!!

Too funny!


----------



## amysue (Oct 11, 2015)

Lovely ponies, you have quite an impressive collection. I love your reasoning too, will have to explain that logic to the husband.


----------

